# bittering hops for pilsner



## stuartf (2/1/16)

Planning to try my first AG pilsner and looking at what hops to use. I was thinking of using something fairly neutral like Warrior (20-30g at 60 mins?) as the bittering hop with Hallertau mitellfruh for the flavour hops as a late addition? Not sure that warrior is the correct hop for a pilsner style but seems a waste of the Hallertau to use it for bittering?


----------



## Rocker1986 (2/1/16)

I use Saaz all the way through the boil in my pilsner recipe. There are three additions: FWH, @80 minutes and @10 minutes. Yes, you do need a lot more of them due to the low AA%. I did brew one batch which I bittered with Magnum and then used Saaz late, and it wasn't as nice as the versions I have done with all Saaz.


----------



## stuartf (2/1/16)

Hmm ok maybe I should just supress the Scotsman in me and use the hallertau throughout.


----------



## antiphile (2/1/16)

There are so many that make nice clean bittering hops. The last one I used POR (in a 90 min boil) and then went noble after that. I've even used Target and it was great too. The one that was probably the biggest suprise was Ella, and it turned out great.

So don't be afraid to experiment with high alphas for bittering (unless you truly want an authentic Bohemian).


----------



## manticle (2/1/16)

I am not a fan of using hops anywhere which have character I would be unhappy to taste in that beer.
If you think warrior is appropriate for your beer, use it.

Some higher aa hops are nore neutral in bittering than others - I'd prefer to use hall all the way through in a hall pilsner but many have success with magnum or german northern brewer for example.

Taste/preference is key.


----------



## Spiesy (2/1/16)

antiphile said:


> There are so many that make nice clean bittering hops. The last one I used POR (in a 90 min boil) and then went noble after that. I've even used Target and it was great too. The one that was probably the biggest suprise was Ella, and it turned out great.
> 
> So don't be afraid to experiment with high alphas for bittering (unless you truly want an authentic Bohemian).


Ella has been getting some good raps for pilsners/lagers.


----------



## stuartf (2/1/16)

My original plan was to go for a smash to get a feel for the flavour from the malt and hops so all haller fits with this. Just felt like it was more efficient to use a high aa hop to get the bitterness up, might stick to my original plan on this brew and experiment a bit more next time.
Thanks all for the advice


----------



## HoppyDays (2/1/16)

Any Noble Hop - Saaz, Northen Brewer, Hallartau, Stryian Golidings, Ella is being widely used in Aus Pils, Motueka (B Saaz) a great addition also.


----------



## Black n Tan (2/1/16)

Magnum is the go to bittering hop for german style IMO. If you want to use Hallertau Mitt throughout, then first wort hop to retain more flavour in the finished beer.


----------



## dicko (3/1/16)

Horizon is a great bittering hop and is In my opinion, neutral.

Northern Brewer, Magnum, Tettnang, or even at a pinch, Cluster or Galena will do the business.

An authentic pils will need authentic hops.


----------



## stuartf (3/1/16)

Ok been doing some reading on FWH and thinking I might give it a go for this brew. From my understanding the hops go in just before sparging. I'm doing this on a grainfather so how would I get the hops in? Put them on top of the grain bed and sparge assuming the pellets will dissolve and remain in the wort or lift the mash vessel out chuck the hops in the wort then put the mash vessel back and sparge?


----------



## mckenry (3/1/16)

No mate. FWH is traditionally the hops put in an empty kettle and the first wort runnings make contact at sparge temp from the mash tun. So seeing as you're using a grainfather, put the hops in your wort as soon as you have removed the grain. Mash hops are what you're referring to and I believe they're quite useless. Some high profile Brewers use it, but most people I've read about that tried it called it a waste of hops. Never done it myself, but I have used FWH method and it's fine.


----------



## stuartf (3/1/16)

Cool ok thanks for the clarification.


----------



## goatchop41 (3/1/16)

Mckenry is on point here. For a FWH in a GF or BIAB, throw the hops in when you pull the grain, as you start to heat from mash temp towards your boil.
It supposedly gives a 'cleaner'/'less harsh' bitterness, but the two beers that I've done with a FWH haven't shown a difference (only anecdotal evidence, I know). I'm yet to see any actual evidence (beyond anecdotes) that FWH actually makes a difference


----------



## Brewman_ (3/1/16)

Saaz T45 6% Alpha. works a treat


----------



## yum beer (3/1/16)

Dr Rudi.....soft and flavoursome. 90 and 10min. 32/6 IBU.


----------



## dicko (3/1/16)

Brewman_ said:


> Saaz T45 6% Alpha. works a treat


T45 hops are great.
I got some Czech Saaz from Ross and made for some of the best pils I have done


----------



## Batz (3/1/16)

dicko said:


> T45 hops are great.
> I got some Czech Saaz from Ross and made for some of the best pils I have done


+1 Great pils hop.


----------

